# Hogan now 12 years old



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I was away all this past week at a work training conference so I did not get the chance to post Hogan's 12th birthday picture from May 1st. So here it is though it's a few days late.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, Hogan. You are a handsome boy with a beautiful smile


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Happy birthday to a handsome boy with such an infectious smile!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Hogan!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hogan, I hope you got lots of treats for your special day!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy belated birthday to sweet Hogan!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hogan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Awww... he's so cute! Happy birthday!! Agnes


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hogan! Birthdays need to be celebrated for the whole month.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 12th Birthday Hogan.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hogan!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hogan, hope you were spoilt rotten, and had a great day...!!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday Hogan!! Great picture, hope you had many special treats, and definitely birthdays should be celebrated for several days!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hogan! I'm sure your dad is spoiling you like crazy!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Oh my goodness what a great smile! Happy B day hogan and congrats for the long life. BTW I love the name... Ben Hogan or Hogan's Hero??


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

puddles everywhere said:


> Oh my goodness what a great smile! Happy B day hogan and congrats for the long life. BTW I love the name... Ben Hogan or Hogan's Hero??


Hogan came out of a shelter in Ohio to a rescue I was with in Pennsylvania. Long story short he's a failed foster but he came with the name Hogan. I'm hoping that whoever the original owner was maybe had the thought of Hogan's Heroes.......


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday sweet boy Hogan


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy birthday Hogan!!!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hogan, you are a very handsome boy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Hogan!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hogan!!!:grin2: I hope you had a great day!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy belated birthday incredibly handsome Hogan!!!! I hope you have a wonderful birthday month!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hogan! You are a handsome boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Hogam!


----------

